# Секвестрированная, парамедиальная грыжа диска L5-S1. Какой метод операции выбрать?



## Elen 2202 (8 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые соратники по борьбе  с этой "чумой"и те, кто нам в этом помогает. Меня зову Елена И  вот моя история. Проблемы с позвоночником были давно, в шее и пояснице, но если шея периодически давала о себе знать, то поясница особо не тревожила.  И вот в этом мае  утром я еле встала с кровати. Сильнейший прострел в пояснице. Ну, по опыту с шеей я пошла тем же путем, уколы вал торен, мази и лежала неделю. И вроде отпустило. Я уже было успокоилась, но через несколько дней боль появилась по всей задней поверхности бедра , правой ноги от ягодицы до стопы, онемели 5 и4 пальцы.
Пришлось идти к неврологу, в платную клинику. Поставили диагноз: синдром грушевидной мышцы., сделали 2 блокады с интервалом в 10 дней, болеть стало меньше, но совсем не прошло и онемение тоже. Пошла к другому неврологу, которая посмотрела и сказала, что это не грушевидная мышца и отправила сделать свежее МРТ , назначила
Лирику, катадалон, эсциталопрои. Результат МРТ  "поясничный лордоз сохранен. Форма и структура тел позвоночника не изменина. Костно-деструктивных  изменений нет.Дистальный отдел спинного мозга не изменен. Контуры четкие, ровные, структура однородная . Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. Определяются дегенеративные изменения дисков Th11s1  По переднейи задней поверхностям тет L1-5 определится остеофиты. Дугоотросчатые  сочлинения деформированы, за счёт дегенеративных изменений.  Межпозвоночный диск L3-4 выстоит в позвоночный канал центрально на 3 мм диск L4-5 центрально на 3 мм и циркулярно до 5 мм. Диск L5S1  выстоит в позвоночный канал центрально и парамедианно вправо на 7 мм , смещая и компремируя прилежащий корешок. В позвоночном канале на уровне S2 имеется арахноидит нач киста 8,5х8мм :  заключение: Остеохондроз.спондилез, спондилоартроз позвоночного отдела Центральная протрузия L3-4 центральная и циркулярная протрузия диска L4-5  Центральная право сторонняя парамедианная , секвестированная грыжа дискаL 5S1 с компрессией прилежащих невральных структур " Врач в заключении написала Дискорадикулярный конфликт и назначила дексаметазон капельно в/в 8 мм 3-5 раз  и то что назначила в первый раз Эффекта от 5 не было, сделали 10 . И сказала,  что нужна конс Нейрохирурга. Недели две было лучше, затем опять боль, а я на отдыхе , полетела на свой страх и риск . Позвонила врачу, она сказала опять колоть дексаметазон внутримышечно. Еще 10 дней колола. Как только вернулась, пошла к нейрохирургам. Была в 67, Склифе, на Пироговке, в Боткинской. Все сказали оперировать. На Пироговке хирург показал мне целую конструкцию с титановыми пластинами от которых мне стало страшно.В  67 и Боткинской сказали что достаточно микрохирургической операции . Большая просьба к врачам и к тем , у кого была похожая ситуация откликнуться. Какой из методов операции лучше в моем случае и действительно ли она необходима.


----------



## La murr (9 Сен 2015)

*Elen 2202*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## конст2013 (9 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Уважаемые соратники по борьбе  с этой "чумой"и те, кто нам в этом помогает. Меня зову Елена И  вот моя история. Проблемы с позвоночником были давно, в шее и пояснице, но если шея периодически давала о себе знать, то поясница особо не тревожила.  И вот в этом мае  утром я еле встала с кровати. Сильнейший прострел в пояснице. Ну, по опыту с шеей я пошла тем же путем, уколы вал торен, мази и лежала неделю. И вроде отпустило. Я уже было успокоилась, но через несколько дней боль появилась по всей задней поверхности бедра , правой ноги от ягодицы до стопы, онемели 5 и4 пальцы.
> Пришлось идти к неврологу, в платную клинику. Поставили диагноз: синдром грушевидной мышцы., сделали 2 блокады с интервалом в 10 дней, болеть стало меньше, но совсем не прошло и онемение тоже. Пошла к другому неврологу, которая посмотрела и сказала, что это не грушевидная мышца и отправила сделать свежее МРТ , назначила
> Лирику, катадалон, эсциталопрои. Результат МРТ  "поясничный лордоз сохранен. Форма и структура тел позвоночника не изменина. Костно-деструктивных  изменений нет.Дистальный отдел спинного мозга не изменен. Контуры четкие, ровные, структура однородная . Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей. Определяются дегенеративные изменения дисков Th11s1  По переднейи задней поверхностям тет L1-5 определится остеофиты. Дугоотросчатые  сочлинения деформированы, за счёт дегенеративных изменений.  Межпозвоночный диск L3-4 выстоит в позвоночный канал центрально на 3 мм диск L4-5 центрально на 3 мм и циркулярно до 5 мм. Диск L5S1  выстоит в позвоночный канал центрально и парамедианно вправо на 7 мм , смещая и компремируя прилежащий корешок. В позвоночном канале на уровне S2 имеется арахноидит нач киста 8,5х8мм :  заключение: Остеохондроз.спондилез, спондилоартроз позвоночного отдела Центральная протрузия L3-4 центральная и циркулярная протрузия диска L4-5  Центральная право сторонняя парамедианная , секвестированная грыжа дискаL 5S1 с компрессией прилежащих невральных структур " Врач в заключении написала Дискорадикулярный конфликт и назначила дексаметазон капельно в/в 8 мм 3-5 раз  и то что назначила в первый раз Эффекта от 5 не было, сделали 10 . И сказала,  что нужна конс Нейрохирурга. Недели две было лучше, затем опять боль, а я на отдыхе , полетела на свой страх и риск . Позвонила врачу, она сказала опять колоть дексаметазон внутримышечно. Еще 10 дней колола. Как только вернулась, пошла к нейрохирургам. Была в 67, Склифе, на Пироговке, в Боткинской. Все сказали оперировать. На Пироговке хирург показал мне целую конструкцию с титановыми пластинами от которых мне стало страшно.В  67 и Боткинской сказали что достаточно микрохирургической операции . Большая просьба к врачам и к тем , у кого была похожая ситуация откликнуться. Какой из методов операции лучше в моем случае и действительно ли она необходима.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 73226 Посмотреть вложение 73227 Посмотреть вложение 73228 Посмотреть вложение 73229 Посмотреть вложение 73230 Посмотреть вложение 73231 Посмотреть вложение 73232 Посмотреть вложение 73233 Посмотреть вложение 73234 Посмотреть вложение 73235 Посмотреть вложение 73236 Посмотреть вложение 73237 Посмотреть вложение 73238 Посмотреть вложение 73241 Посмотреть вложение 73242 Посмотреть вложение 73244


Операцию лучше избежать но если выбирать между имплантантами и без ,то конечно лучше без них.
А не секрет кто в пироговке вам предложил конструкцию интерестно просто очень солидная больница известные врачи.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Сен 2015)

Оперативное лечение показано тогда, когда проку нет от консервативного лечения. У Вас же, Елена, фактически была имитация лечения. Отсюда и отсутствие эффекта.
Чтобы избежать оперативного лечения (к плановому показания имеются, к экстренному и срочному - нет), обратитесь за помощью к любому из московских врачей, консультирующих на форуме, которые специализируются на консервативных методах лечения, среди которых есть мануальная терапия.


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Какой из методов операции лучше в моем случае и действительно ли она необходима.


Приложенных снимков недостаточно для принятия решения о выполнении операции, тем более недостаточно информации для решения о постановке конструкции.


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

Спасибо за участие всем, кто ответил. Снимки все не поместились , попробую выложить остальные. консультировалась в 67 у Ширшова, а жуткую конструкцию мне предлагал поставить Черепанов ВГ в Сеченовке на Пироговке.


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

*Elen 2202*, если Ваши жалобы сохраняются на всем протяжении и после нескольких курсов комплексного консервативного лечения - то следует склоняться к выполнению оперативного вмешательства. По представленным снимкам, я все же думаю что это не все, Вам показано эндоскопическое удаление грыжи межпозвонкового диска. Необходимости в постановке той или иной конструкции (по данным Ваших жалоб и снимкам) нет.


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> приложенных снимков недостаточно для принятия решения о выполнении операции, тем более недостаточно информации для решения о постановке конструкции.


Спасибо, что ответили, снимки выложила, предлагал эту систему Черепанов в Сеченовке на Пироговке. Другие хирурги предлагают микрохирургическую. А ваше мнение?


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

*Elen 2202*, эндоскопическое удаление грыжи межпозвонкового диска.


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

Вот еще недостающие снимки


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

Боже!! Как их много!!


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Elen 2202*, Елена, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


  Добрый вечер! Спасибо ха помощ. Я не знаю как дать ссылку на мою тему. Где ее можно найти?


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> *Elen 2202*, эндоскопическое удаление грыжи межпозвонкового диска.


Спасибо за ответ.  Вы что то увидели нового в тех снимках, которых не было? Поэтому ответ  именно такой?


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. Вы что то увидели нового в тех снимках, которых не было? Поэтому ответ именно такой?


Попросите помощи у администрации форума в выгрузке всех снимков. От качества и информативности снимков зависит объем операции.


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Операцию лучше избежать но если выбирать между имплантантами и без ,то конечно лучше без них.
> А не секрет кто в пироговке вам предложил конструкцию интерестно просто очень солидная больница известные врачи.


Черепанов Вадим Геннадьевич . Но может я путаю? Это Сеченовке на Пироговке


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> попросите помощи у администрации форума в выгрузке всех снимков. от качества и информативности снимков зависит объем операции.


Но сейчас я  разместила все что у меня есть или они плохого качества?


----------



## конст2013 (9 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Черепанов Вадим Геннадьевич . Но может я путаю? Это Сеченовке на Пироговке


Вы мена попутали я подумал центр Пирогова в москве.


----------



## Elen 2202 (9 Сен 2015)

Есть еще снимки в таком формате


конст2013 написал(а):


> Вы мена попутали я подумал центр Пирогова в москве.


Да, что то я оговорилась Пираговка , на Пираговке. Короче , сил нет больше терпеть, пойду сдаваться в ботнинскую , там хирург хороший


----------



## конст2013 (9 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Есть еще снимки в таком формате
> 
> Да, что то я оговорилась Пираговка , на Пираговке. Короче , сил нет больше терпеть, пойду сдаваться в ботнинскую , там хирург хороший


А вы вообще лечились:лфк,мануальня терпия,увт,лазеротерапия,физио,мази охлаждённые и согревающие.


----------



## dr.dreval (10 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Есть еще снимки в таком формате


Теперь есть все, что требуется для определения тактики хирургического лечения. Вам показано эндоскопическое удаление грыжи межпозвонкового диска на уровне L5-S1. Необходимости в постановке имплантов - нет.


----------



## Elen 2202 (10 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> А вы вообще лечились:лфк,мануальня терпия,увт,лазеротерапия,физио,мази охлаждённые и согревающие.


Нет, невролог у которой я лечилась сказала, что в моем случае это только время потянуть и деньги потратить. В итоге всё равно придется оперировать. Хирург сказал тоже самое. У меня нет оснований им не доверять, ни один ни другой не заинтересованны во мне как в источнике пополнения своих доходов. Если попробовать лечить, то  надо в комплексе с Таблетками, уколами , блокадами, а мне этого уже нельзя! Сделала гастроскопию, а у меня там караул! Эрозии аж кровят! Сейчас даже на операцию не возьмут, может кровотечение начаться(


----------



## конст2013 (10 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Нет, невролог у которой я лечилась сказала, что в моем случае это только время потянуть и деньги потратить. В итоге всё равно придется оперировать. Хирург сказал тоже самое. У меня нет оснований им не доверять, ни один ни другой не заинтересованны во мне как в источнике пополнения своих доходов. Если попробовать лечить, то  надо в комплексе с Таблетками, уколами , блокадами, а мне этого уже нельзя! Сделала гастроскопию, а у меня там караул! Эрозии аж кровят! Сейчас даже на операцию не возьмут, может кровотечение начаться(


У вас нет абсолютных показаний к операции.Нужно пройти эффективный курс консервативной терапии  и если не будет эффекта то только тогда придётся думать об операции.


----------



## Elen 2202 (10 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> У вас нет абсолютных показаний к операции.Нужно пройти эффективный курс консервативной терапии  и если не будет эффекта то только тогда придётся думать об операции.


Какой??? Иголки, пиявочки, физио, лфк? Мануальная терапия ? Простите, вы врач?


----------



## La murr (10 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> ...сил нет больше терпеть, пойду сдаваться в боткинскую , там хирург хороший...


Елена, если Вы примете решение согласиться на оперативное лечение, рекомендую Вам, как высокопрофессионального специалиста, Максима Дмитриевича - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/
Прочтите, пожалуйста, это - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24169/


----------



## конст2013 (10 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> Какой??? Иголки, пиявочки, физио, лфк? Мануальная терапия ? Простите, вы врач?


Нет ну прошёл через всё это и изучил всё сам хорошо.Иголки тоже можно в принципе.Но я  иголки применял когда только прошла боль,во время обострения как страшно всё же иголки но это лично моё мнение.лфк обязательно ,желательно у инструтора .Но можно и в нете например гимнастика доктора ступина в острый период-http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/

Вообще можете проконсультироваться ещё с доктором Леонидом Михайловичем.


----------



## Elen 2202 (11 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Нет ну прошёл через всё это и изучил всё сам хорошо.Иголки тоже можно в принципе.Но я  иголки применял когда только прошла боль,во время обострения как страшно всё же иголки но это лично моё мнение.лфк обязательно ,желательно у инструтора .Но можно и в нете например гимнастика доктора ступина в острый период-http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/
> 
> Вообще можете проконсультироваться ещё с доктором Леонидом Михайловичем.


А Леонид Михайлович это кто?  А у ввс что с позвоночником? Тоже отправляли на операцию?


----------



## Elen 2202 (11 Сен 2015)

*конст2013*,за Лфк спасибо)  я делаю гимнастику, но одна она же не поможет( ясна самом деле я уже так устала  от боли и от  тог что ничего нельзя, за руль сесть не могу, на велик не могу и тд. Я всегда вела оч активный образ жизни, на горных лыжах  зимой, в зал ходила, велик , побегать попрыгать и вдруг    на тебе! ( ужас(


----------



## конст2013 (11 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> *конст2013*,за Лфк спасибо)  я делаю гимнастику, но одна она же не поможет( ясна самом деле я уже так устала  от боли и от  тог что ничего нельзя, за руль сесть не могу, на велик не могу и тд. Я всегда вела оч активный образ жизни, на горных лыжах  зимой, в зал ходила, велик , побегать попрыгать и вдруг    на тебе! ( ужас(


вы зря так про лфк-многие после лфк и вылечиваются,ну можно ещё идругое:лазеротерапия,увт,мази разные


----------



## конст2013 (11 Сен 2015)

Elen 2202 написал(а):


> А Леонид Михайлович это кто?  А у ввс что с позвоночником? Тоже отправляли на операцию?


Леонид Михайлович доктор здесь на форуме,можете здесь написать ему в личку для консультации.Ну да тоже правда по другому парез стопы был, у вас кстати нету что имеет большой плюс я бы так сказал бы.


----------



## Elen 2202 (12 Сен 2015)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Леонид Михайлович доктор здесь на форуме,можете здесь написать ему в личку для консультации.Ну да тоже правда по другому парез стопы был, у вас кстати нету что имеет большой плюс я бы так сказал бы.


Спасибо за советы, а в личку как написать?


----------



## Elen 2202 (12 Сен 2015)

*La murr*, подскажите пожалуйста, где посмотреть ссылку на и тему, чтобы отправить ее врачам


La murr написал(а):


> Елена, если Вы примете решение согласиться на оперативное лечение, рекомендую Вам, как высокопрофессионального специалиста, Максима Дмитриевича -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/
> Прочтите, пожалуйста, это - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24169/


Спасибо за участие. Хирурга я уже выбрала, тоже оч квалифицированного, думаю остановиться на нем. Не могу найти ссылку на мою тему, чтобы еще с врачами здесь проконсультироваться, где ее можно узнать


----------



## La murr (12 Сен 2015)

*Elen 2202*, ссылка на Вашу тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24166/
(вверху страницы в поисковой строке).


----------

